# Walgreens bid



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok I got a call today was ask to take it for the price they set
Since everybody is asking Why not I'll ask

The contact has a set price per 2'' trigger per visit
Sidewalks ,Deicing, Lot clearing

Would you do this for this If it was in your area

A 
sidewalk cleaning Deicing walks $60 only
B
Plowing,Sidewalks No deicing $105 only
C 
PLowing ,sidewalks, with deicing $195 only
D
Deicing Lot + sidewalks $90 only

Size is 1.27 acres Walks is 2,808.87' long x 5'

Blue area is where I can stack snow


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

without getting into those crazy #'s, no...no I would not do it for those prices....pass it on to some schmuck.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Antlerart06;1666816 said:


> Ok I got a call today was ask to take it for the price they set
> Since everybody is asking Why not I'll ask
> 
> The contact has a set price per 2'' trigger per visit
> ...





BC Handyman;1666826 said:


> without getting into those crazy #'s, no...no I would not do it for those prices....pass it on to some schmuck.


Read the fine print before you go any further, I had a lengthy discuss with a colleague about Walgreens about 2 months ago. He was approached and asked to bid on it, they didn't give him any indication of the rates they'd be willing to pay. He has very similar cost structure as I do and the site was pretty much what you've shown. He went in at $345.00 per visit which included everything cleared and salted, they counter offered $250.00. At $250.00 he had no margin after everything was accounted for and declined. Granted you're in a different market area but the prices shown are extremely low and an insult. Clearing and de-icing 1/2mile of sidewalk for $60.00, no flipping way.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BUFF;1666848 said:


> Read the fine print before you go any further, I had a lengthy discuss with a colleague about Walgreens about 2 months ago. He was approached and asked to bid on it, they didn't give him any indication of the rates they'd be willing to pay. He has very similar cost structure as I do and the site was pretty much what you've shown. He went in at $345.00 per visit which included everything cleared and salted, they counter offered $250.00. At $250.00 he had no margin after everything was accounted for and declined. Granted you're in a different market area but the prices shown are extremely low and an insult. Clearing and de-icing 1/2mile of sidewalk for $60.00, no flipping way.


Don't worry already seen the fine print 
Reason I stop reading and posted this. I don't know why I even started to read it. After seeing the price figure on the Lot.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

No. Way to cheap, even for my area. Send them your prices. It's getting late in the season for finding contractors. Maybe they will come up to your price.


----------



## haejinjoe (Nov 13, 2003)

BUFF;1666848 said:


> Read the fine print before you go any further, I had a lengthy discuss with a colleague about Walgreens about 2 months ago. He was approached and asked to bid on it, they didn't give him any indication of the rates they'd be willing to pay. He has very similar cost structure as I do and the site was pretty much what you've shown. He went in at $345.00 per visit which included everything cleared and salted, they counter offered $250.00. At $250.00 he had no margin after everything was accounted for and declined. Granted you're in a different market area but the prices shown are extremely low and an insult. Clearing and de-icing 1/2mile of sidewalk for $60.00, no flipping way.


I would certainly concur with Buff here. BTW, 2800 feet of sidewalk is closer to 3/5th of a mile and for $60?! You can't even buy two good shovels for that price let alone keep and maintain a good blower.

As another post stated, set your price where you make a proper amount and maybe they will come up to your price. The price they are hoping for is an insult to the snow removal business.

AverageJoe


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

haejinjoe;1666985 said:


> BTW, 2800 feet of sidewalk is closer to 3/5th of a mile
> 
> AverageJoe


Actually it's 17/32nd or .53198295545454545 of a mile but I'm not splitting hairs.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

haejinjoe;1666985 said:


> I would certainly concur with Buff here. BTW, 2800 feet of sidewalk is closer to 3/5th of a mile and for $60?! You can't even buy two good shovels for that price let alone keep and maintain a good blower.
> 
> As another post stated, set your price where you make a proper amount and maybe they will come up to your price. The price they are hoping for is an insult to the snow removal business.
> 
> AverageJoe


Well I told them Its half of my market. She said I can send them my price.

I ask her a question about insurance. She said its all in the Insurance section. I told her I did read it but I wanted hear from a person make sure I was reading it right on a slip and fall accident ,she said I was.
Well then I told her, you wouldn't sign my contact then. I have it in mine that I am not reasonable for any slip/fall claims on the property I service.

After reading about F&Son on here and other forums I think I'll stay clear of them , Bad out number the good. I know there always 2 sides to a story but when they send a insult price out to a person , red flag pops up.

I think they need to ask for a price first before they send a insult.
This month alone I had 6 bid offers all will not sign my contact I have . I don't have problem with local people signing it. Everybody out east wont.

2 of them has called twice asking me to drop that out my contact. One offer me more money if I drop that out of my contact. I said nope. I them you have it your contact to cover your butt. I have it in mine to cover my butt.

My contact will hold up in court been tested few times.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

What a joke. Every contractor within 40 miles should band together and agree to refuse that job. And also agree to buy off any fool who was dumb enough to agree to it. 50 bucks each is a short price to watch that lot become impassable.


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

for those prices you would be better off doing 2 residential driveways and not have to wait 90 days to get paid and have sky high liability, their rates are a joke a quarter of what they should be...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sabsan84;1667204 said:


> for those prices you would be better off doing 2 residential driveways and not have to wait 90 days to get paid and have sky high liability, their rates are a joke a quarter of what they should be...


I can go down the street and do one 1/3 size of this and make same money

If it was the 80s and 90s I be all in for it Think that's where these prices came from


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Antlerart06;1667128 said:


> After reading about F&Son on here and other forums I think I'll stay clear of them , Bad out number the good. I know there always 2 sides to a story but when they send a insult price out to a person , red flag pops up.


F&Sons is the same outfit that contacted my friend, as I said they came in at $250 and he counter offered at $345. They agrreded, sent him the contract, he signed returned and hasn't heard back after several attempts.
He figures they found a sucker that took the $250. It would seem they have their account reps offering low rates to contractors to increase their margins and probably get a end of season bonus.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BUFF;1667313 said:


> F&Sons is the same outfit that contacted my friend, as I said they came in at $250 and he counter offered at $345. They agrreded, sent him the contract, he signed returned and hasn't heard back after several attempts.
> He figures they found a sucker that took the $250. It would seem they have their account reps offering low rates to contractors to increase their margins and probably get a end of season bonus.


A Guy here wanted any account That I didn't take So I pass it on to him

F&son thinks my city cleans the city walks, They don't, they pass a code 10 years back that the property owner must clean the walks. You know how bad city walks are that are under 2ft from the street.

Not my problem, without this I can revisit my other accounts faster and make more money. I'm to old for a headache like this


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Antlerart06;1667321 said:


> A Guy here wanted any account That I didn't take So I pass it on to him
> 
> F&son thinks my city cleans the city walks, They don't, they pass a code 10 years back that the property owner must clean the walks. You know how bad city walks are that are under 2ft from the street.
> 
> Not my problem, without this I can revisit my other accounts faster and make more money. I'm to old for a headache like this


I've gotten to the point where I choose my work because it's a good fit for me, the days of taking a job just because it's work are long gone. This gets me a better quality customer and I retain my customers season to season.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BUFF;1667329 said:


> I've gotten to the point where I choose my work because it's a good fit for me, the days of taking a job just because it's work are long gone. This gets me a better quality customer and I retain my customers season to season.


I agree with you, I like talking to people face to face.
I have some customers been with me for 32 years..

Its funny how things has changed over the years on the business side.

The labor still the same we plow lots and scoop walks but equipment has really changed.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Antlerart06;1667370 said:


> I agree with you, I like talking to people face to face.
> I have some customers been with me for 32 years..
> 
> Its funny how things has changed over the years on the business side.
> ...


The equipment is a reason why I like doing this work, I'm a tool and equipment junky.


----------

